# All welcome, .... Waxy's again this Friday !



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Lots of laughs last time and I am sure again...

Smoke, beer and good music (pretty ladies ... and I guess for some ... "pretty men" _(If your that way your inclined I guess)_ .... I'm in heaven !!! .... _(even though I'm a non smoker)_

Stewy, appreciate the efforts from the earlier thread at the Double Decker and not trying to hyjack the same, but rain hail or shine we're _(the little lovelly and I)_ are going to be there again .... say 1:30 PM or there abouts .... I'll reserve a table so all is good !!! ...

Stewy, Pamela, SBP, AC and the others that were there last time ... lot of good laughs and a blo#dy good afternoon .... you up for it again this Friday? .. hope so and sorry who ever else I have left out! .... :eyebrows:...

Please respond here or PM me with attendance preferably .... close of play tomorrow ... say 5 PM?

Common, you know you want to ...

And Elphy ... its far from the_ "Dark side" _as previously suggested !!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Am in


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> Am in


Thanks mate !! ... looking forward to it "again" !!! ....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I know exactly where it is, but I shan't be attending, thanks.  And Bur Dubai is known as 'the dark side' of Dubai, as many expats are scared to venture there.

I am going to see various friends who have stalls at the ARTE Souk in the afternoon (Times Square Mall), then I think we have people coming over to our villa for drinks in the evening.

Hope you all have fun. 

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

See how I end up arter tomorrow night.
I actually asked Elph to delete my thread as of the lack of responce.
Doubt if i will oraganise anything here again, in future I will just PM and phone the regulars.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I know exactly where it is, but I shan't be attending, thanks.
> 
> I am going to see various friends who have stalls at the ARTE Souk in the afternoon (Times Square Mall), then I think we have people coming over to our villa for drinks in the evening.
> 
> ...


Thanks Elphy ... I know its late in the day so to speak for the invite, but appreciate the response in any case ... have a great weekend !! ... 

Maybe next time ? ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Elphy?!  Makes me sound all _fluffy_ 



-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

*!*



stewart said:


> See how I end up arter tomorrow night.
> I actually asked Elph to delete my thread as of the lack of responce.
> Doubt if i will oraganise anything here again, in future I will just PM and phone the regulars.


C'mon mate ... SBP has said he's on, even though you 2 are _"out on the town" _tomorrow night !!

You know you want too ! Its not until half one ...  ... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Charming, no invite to me.....and i dragged the boy and the 'PS' best not mention the name(!) to the last one. Anyways can't do this week so don't feel too agrieved. Next one though?! maybe the other side of Dubai. Nelsons is not too far off Waxys


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Elphy?!  Makes me sound all _fluffy_
> 
> 
> 
> -


Why not ... _not sucking up either _... lifes good, enjoy it ... I know we _(the little lovely and I ) _try too ! ...  .. :clap2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

justforus said:


> Charming, no invite to me.....and i dragged the boy and the 'PS' best not mention the name(!) to the last one. Anyways can't do this week so don't feel too agrieved. Next one though?! maybe the other side of Dubai. Nelsons is not too far off Waxys


xxxx .... Not even xxxxxx? ... You and the other two compardres were the star of the show last time ..._ at least I thought so _.... and believe me a thousand pardons as I couldn't remember your *"stage name" *but I didn't want to publicize your street names without permission ...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Will try............................


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Will try............................


You're legend mate !! ..  .. you know you wanna ! .. :clap2: .. call it a_ "recovery session ."_..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Fatenhappy, would've loved to but doubt the 2 and a half year old will stay calm even after a couple of beers  You heard him screaming earlier and that was just for a glass of water!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Hey Fatenhappy, would've loved to but doubt the 2 and a half year old will stay calm even after a couple of beers  You heard him screaming earlier and that was just for a glass of water!!


Shame .... but thats cause the little tacker wanted a beer !!! ....  ... :spit::spit::spit: ... :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

Like the brotherhood_ (and sisterhood)_ have previously spoken (and txt) of .... _stay tuned for the barby mate !! (Thats a BBQ for the uneducated or the "Braai" for the brothers from SA)_


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

OK after reading all this thread....Where is Waxy's


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey no worries Fatand..etc. Would love to come another time. My reply was tongue and cheek, hope you don't think I was being rude/proper upset. We had a great time last time and I know we would like to repeat it. I suppose PS logging in and trying to be a member is a good sign of what a great time we had (before his username was called into question)!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Vetteguy said:


> OK after reading all this thread....Where is Waxy's


Adjacent to and included in the Ascot Hotel on Khalid Bin Walid Road ... 

5 drinks (soft drinks, beer, spirits what ever) and a meal for 85 AED ... 

Before 3 PM, big brekki with real bacon .... after 3 PM full carvry all included ....

Excellent value ... :eyebrows:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

justforus said:


> Hey no worries Fatand..etc. Would love to come another time.* My reply was tongue and cheek, hope you don't think I was being rude*/proper upset. We had a great time last time and I know we would like to repeat it. * I suppose PS logging in and trying to be a member is a good sign of what a great time we had (before his username was called into question)!*


Absolutely no offence taken at all ... I'm definitely not that thin skinned as you guys well know after our last outing to Waxy's ....:eyebrows:

Because we did have such a good time last time and because Stew didn't get the numbers for his thread, was exactly why I logged on at all yesterday. Look forward to seeing you guys at your choice of venue in 2 weeks if you are not there tomorrow...

In the mean time please also give our _(mine and the little lovelly's)_ best regards to _"the 2 amegos"_ as well ....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

justforus said:


> I suppose PS logging in and trying to be a member is a good sign of what a great time we had (before his username was called into question)!


He is welcome back mate, Elph told him that just needed a new username.
Would like to catch up with PS again he is a funny fella.
:focus:
Barasti tonight, couple of us going.
:focus:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> He is welcome back mate, Elph told him that just needed a new username.
> Would like to catch up with PS again he is a funny fella.
> :focus:
> Barasti tonight, couple of us going.
> :focus:


Whens it on Stew ....

If its tonight no can do ... sorry ! ...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Whens it on Stew ....
> 
> Tonight mate, not a formal posted get together, SBP and myself only decided last night, but all welcome because we are just that type of freindley and sociable people  :eyebrows:


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm all spent up till payday I'm afraid...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> I'm all spent up till payday I'm afraid...


Sorry to here that DannyS.....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Just finalized the table booking ... 1:30PM tomorrow ....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Fatenhappy said:
> 
> 
> > Whens it on Stew ....
> ...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

stewart said:


> He is welcome back mate, Elph told him that just needed a new username.
> Would like to catch up with PS again he is a funny fella.
> :focus:
> Barasti tonight, couple of us going.
> :focus:


Change of venue tonight; Irish Villiage 
:focus::focus:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Change of venue tonight; Irish Villiage
> :focus::focus:


Thanks mate but still can't make it tonight even though its only straight across the road from work ... bummer ....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Thanks mate but still can't make it tonight even though its only straight across the road from work ... bummer ....


You told me that already.
It was for other readers that might want a drink


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Thanks mate but still can't make it tonight even though its only straight across the road from work ... bummer ....


I'm glad I read on I would have been looking for a mob of yobs at the Baristi, I can't go to Irish Village I always get lost going there now I'm at the Marina and just got back from 6 months away its going to be harder


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> I'm glad I read on I would have been looking for a mob of yobs at the Baristi, I can't go to Irish Village I always get lost going there now I'm at the Marina and just got back from 6 months away its going to be harder


Na things are still good for both sides of the street ... Stewy and co are off to the Irish Village tonight then their hopefully still going to come along for Waxy's tomorrow arvo at 1:30 ...

Sure would be good to see some new faces along too _"hopefully"_ .... or as the saying goes ..... _"enshalla"_ ....


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

eh, where does the Baristi Bar come into it I thought that was tonight and you changed the plans to go to Irish Village


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> I'm glad I read on I would have been looking for a mob of yobs at the Baristi, I can't go to Irish Village I always get lost going there now I'm at the Marina and just got back from 6 months away its going to be harder


Mate it is easy to get to Irish V, just jump in a cab, they all know where it is.
I am in the springs and find my way.
Getting home is the problem, trying to remember where I live


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, already have plans for tonight but I really wanted to go to Barasti because they have Utah Saints playing! Hoping to get there at some point tonight. Don't like Irish village personally plus its miles away. SBP, text me your name again, lost your number with the phone have told everyone to do the same!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I already paid a taxi 85dhs on Sunday to get home from the airport, call me tight if you want but I aint paying twice that plus exorbitant drink costs for a couple of drinks disappointing but I'd rather not spend that much money when I can walk to Baristi, mate I love walking and that has an interesting story to it too which involves another expat drinks I had at Qd's when I was not long moved to the Marina. I think I will have to miss out on meeting you guys unfortunately


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

justforus said:


> Well, already have plans for tonight but I really wanted to go to Barasti because they have Utah Saints playing! Hoping to get there at some point tonight. Don't like Irish village personally plus its miles away. SBP, text me your name again, lost your number with the phone have told everyone to do the same!


Hey if you want to go to Baristi too maybe we could catch up there later


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> Hey if you want to go to Baristi too maybe we could catch up there later


See how I end up mate.
Barasti is so close for me to but the others I was going with decided Irish V.
There is always next week if I get to wrecked on the other side of town.

Sorry Fatenhappy to sidetrack your thread :focus:


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

stewart said:


> See how I end up mate.
> Barasti is so close for me to but the others I was going with decided Irish V.
> There is always next week if I get to wrecked on the other side of town.
> 
> Sorry Fatenhappy to sidetrack your thread :focus:


 Ummm I was replying to that justforus who said they were going to Baristi Bar later, sorry to get youconfused this thread is a little confusing for me anyway :confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anybody want to meet up at some dive bar in Deira?

(well as everyone else is hijacking....)


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Anybody want to meet up at some dive bar in Deira?
> 
> (well as everyone else is hijacking....)


I haven't forgotton you I will meet you at Diera and give you a lift (lift up the ear if yr not careful) I've been waiting where you left me


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> I haven't forgotton you I will meet you at Diera and give you a lift (lift up the ear if yr not careful) I've been waiting where you left me


Will you "Love me long time" ----- Again!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Will you "Love me long time" ----- Again!


what long time when have I ever loved you are you making reference to the maids outfit in the words of an Aussie oaf "shame, shame, shame" mr Capp


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> See how I end up mate.
> Barasti is so close for me to but the others I was going with decided Irish V.
> There is always next week if I get to wrecked on the other side of town.
> 
> Sorry Fatenhappy to sidetrack your thread :focus:


No probs at all mate, its all good banter as far as I'm concerned. Its only _"big brother"_ that seems to have a problem with it .... .. 

Haven't done Barasti yet so look forward to it another time ... if that's ok with you !! ..


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> No probs at all mate, its all good banter as far as I'm concerned. Its only _"big brother"_ that seems to have a problem with it .... ..
> 
> Haven't done Barasti yet so look forward to it another time ... if that's ok with you !! ..


I wish you had of stayed with the original plan I would have enjoyed meeting with the fellow Aussie's no tto worry carch you guys another time


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

See who evers coming this arvo to Waxy's about 1:30 or so ... We might be a little late, so if you get there before us, there's a group booking for downstairs in the name of Mr Greg ... cheers


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> I wish you had of stayed with the original plan I would have enjoyed meeting with the fellow Aussie's no tto worry carch you guys another time


Waxy's was the original plan Macca !!! ..:confused2: .. :eyebrows:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I have no idea why it is called the Jockey Club.
I did not see one horse or little short bloke at all........................................!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Waxy's was the original plan Macca !!! ..:confused2: .. :eyebrows:


Oh I'm sorry, I thought it had been changed to Irish Village I must have got a bit lost in the threads, sorry.
And what and where is Waxy's


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I thought it had been changed to Irish Village I must have got a bit lost in the threads, sorry.
> And what and where is Waxy's


Hey Macca ...

Kicked off at Waxy's then on to Jockeys then on to Baristas....

Waxys .. place was absolutely deserted except for just a few .... could have fired a shot gun through the main area downstairs without hurting a sole ....had the drinks and a meal and then was surprised, when found out they have reintroduced the 4 - 6 curfew again ... (always been there but now enforced) ...  ... what a change in ambiance, stupid legislation and two weeks make!

Like Stew has intimated re Jockeys, surprised when there were no horses or jockeys to be seen anywhere, however there were lots of very friendly lady folk who were quoting all sorts of ridiculous prices just to buy you a beer .... hmm, couldn't quite work that one out ....:eyebrows:

Baristas was heaving with bodys everywhere ! ... So eventually left the other compardres to their own devices and headed off back home with the little lovely for a few night caps. All in all though, well worth the effort !

_Pretty sure it'd be far better to kick off at the beginning of the 6PM session in future so there's no interuption, but up to you guys .. majority rules and all that ..._ ...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Baristas was heaving with bodys everywhere ! ...
> 
> All in all though well worth the effort !
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I thought it had been changed to Irish Village I must have got a bit lost in the threads, sorry.
> And what and where is Waxy's


Hey Macca ..... Waxys is an Irish pub that's attached to the Royal Ascot Hotel in bank street Bur Dubai _"the dark side"_ ...


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh now I've worked out my mistake I was looking to go out on Thursday night start of the weekend here I got my weekend starters wrong Friday night weekend starter in Australia, whoops


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> Oh now I've worked out my mistake I was looking to go out on Thursday night start of the weekend here I got my weekend starters wrong Friday night weekend starter in Australia, whoops


 next week mate 
Start thur and finish sat.
It appears that is how SBP does it, but I am feeling the worst for wear now though


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

stewart said:


> next week mate
> Start thur and finish sat.
> It appears that is how SBP does it, but I am feeling the worst for wear now though


I'm not sure but I think we have met b4 Stewart with Aussie Phil at Irish village last year, and your in my contacts


----------

